

Does HN have an open source code? - lsq

I am looking to create a localized news site and wondering if HN has an open source code which can be used to build the same. Possibly, not the latest version of codes being used on HN at present but a version or two older? Help?!
======
nostrademons
<https://github.com/nex3/arc/blob/master/news.arc>

Dunno how closely it tracks the version that's actually on the site, I think
it was forked from PG's release a while back and various people have patched
it.

~~~
ilconsigliere
Here is some background on the status of the code (from about a year ago) -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1833010>

Here's a brief explanation of how to get it up and running -
<https://github.com/nex3/arc/blob/master/how-to-run-news>

I had arc.news up and running a few months ago. The code is quite outdated but
has all the essentials to get your own HN site. Truthfully, it'd be very nice
so get a crack at some more recent code.

Personally, I'd love to use arc.news to run a closed news
aggregator/discussion site for a close group of friends.

